# Name My Band



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

hey guys,

I started a blues group with a few buddies. We are looking for a name.

could you guys list me some cool names for a blues/rock group?

thanks!

heres a song we wrote. turn down your bass!!


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

Fisted Sister

Panic at the Porta Potty

Runs with Scissors


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Satan's Rapists


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

Ass f*ck Twins?


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

Phonics Monkey.

or "cross your eyes while i cum in your face"


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Bassinet of Filth

or

The Used Condoms


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

The Skid Marks...


----------



## TRIG (Jun 1, 2011)

fucked with a knife?

one hitter clitter?

Fecal oral contamination?


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

The Formaldehyde Solution


----------



## shaneb (May 4, 2010)

Kinda dig the tune.. Reminds me of old zz top...


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

Underpants Superman!!

Spidey Underoos!!


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

The Jazz Fairies
You Suckers
The Time Wasters


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

The Ammonia Burns


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Poo lickers


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

Frozen Turd Waffles
Rapid Motion and the Cosmic Orgasm


----------



## Red Sox Fanatic (Jun 13, 2011)

"Harmony Whores" or "Take it Deep Band"


----------



## WhiteLineRacer (Jul 13, 2004)

Ground Elder & Bindweed


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

LMFAO @ this thread

The Porta Potty


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

Jizzabian

The Red Hot Cocks

northern rug munchers

spoons&spanners

Hairy turd farmers


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2011)

-Pedonecrobeastiality
-The Cum Guzzlers
-Papa's little whores
-Warm Fecal Matter
-Blue Waffle Group


----------



## Red Sox Fanatic (Jun 13, 2011)

"Spanking the Monkey",this has gotta be Hall of Shame material!!!


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Dicks R Us

Vaginal orgasm

Ohh no you didn't

Traveler

Cum Dumpster


----------



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

JESUS CHRIST!!!!!!!!!!!!!

lol.....does anyone have one that isnt f**ked?

hilarious though.... hilarious haha.



shaneb said:


> Kinda dig the tune.. Reminds me of old zz top...


thanks dude!

thats what I was going for.


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

Taint Sweat


----------



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

Lifer374 said:


> Taint Sweat


I'll call it "Lamas walking across my taint"


----------



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

Thats got to be the hardest thign about being in a band is coming up with a name everyone likes. I dont have any ideas. I could come up with ones like everyone else is posting all day but something that fits you guys will have to come from one of you. I find that being not sober helps in situations like this.


----------



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

Ibanez247 said:


> "Spanking the Monkey",this has gotta be Hall of Shame material!!!


hows your red bellys doing dude?

mine are good still. I fed them silversides for the first time today.


----------



## Red Sox Fanatic (Jun 13, 2011)

amazonjungle said:


> "Spanking the Monkey",this has gotta be Hall of Shame material!!!


hows your red bellys doing dude?

mine are good still. I fed them silversides for the first time today.
[/quote]

They are doing good,getting bigger everyday its amazing how fast they grow!!Silversides were the 1st food i fed my babies,how are your lil guys doing???


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

The Green Turdette


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

AIDS survivors


----------



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

you can poop in my shoes lol. this is my thread.

they're good dude!


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

this is priceless


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2011)

Period Puddle


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Transexual Nuns


----------



## JeanLucPicard (Nov 15, 2010)

The Poon Paladins.

The big Lewbowskis


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Bleached brown eye


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

AJ and the muff stuffers


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

Dribble and the Cum Stains


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2011)

Level 45 Wizards

Bucket of Piss

Blues Clues The Band

Thugs On Drugs Giving Musical Hugs

The Princesses


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

i cant breathe!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Bare Naked Babies


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2011)

Pokemon Fanatics


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

The Crack Addicts


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Professor Oaks


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2011)

Team Rocket


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

keep em comin!


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

The Geodudes


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

The Dexters


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Cannibals of Jazz


----------



## Red Sox Fanatic (Jun 13, 2011)

"Ass Crack and the Six chords", "Wet Spot","G spot Harmony".


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

r you horny^

Power Puff Girls


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Dark Side Of My Moon


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2011)

The Dildo Troop


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

The Fornicators


----------



## Red Sox Fanatic (Jun 13, 2011)

UltraKardas said:


> r you horny^
> 
> Power Puff Girls


Always,but my wife says she is always tired.LOL


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

The blues band


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

The Anal Pubes


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

Blues balls


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2011)

Premature Ejaculation


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

The Manginas


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

The hooplas


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Audible Marijuana


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2011)

The Guys Who Won't Get Laid After The Show


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

We bend for a friend


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Because You Have Nothing Better To Do


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

These chicks dont even know the name of my band


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Whose Instruments Are These


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

The poopoo's


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

Blues'r'us

Blues or die

Woe is me

Limited talent

Dont hate us for this song


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

The Extras


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Calls yourselves the KCBMOTHW

(Kurt Cobains Brain Matter On The Hotel Wall)


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

The Molesters


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Call yourselves Acka Dacka.

Thats what you get if you pronounce ACDC literally.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

how do you figure acka dacka... go back to school

its acdc

its not aca/daca


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Well f*cking duh. I was trying to be funny. Im a huge AC/DC fan in real life. I wear my Back In Black t-shirt sometimes and get called "whiteboy" from people in my neighborhood.







.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

dt where do you live brampton?


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Rexdale


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

where do you work?


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

Blazing Anus


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

In brampton part time otherwise Me and my bud have a small business


----------



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

jesus christ this thread gets more f**ked each time I come back to it.

LOL


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

sounds legit... selling drugs eh?


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Im a p*ssy and scared of black people. Cant sell drugs.

Back on topic!

Call yourselves the Megans Law Enforcers.


----------



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

Danny Tanner said:


> Im a p*ssy and scared of black people. Cant sell drugs.
> 
> Back on topic!
> 
> Call yourselves the Megans Law Enforcers.


possibly.

how about the Christ punchers?

or the rim jobs


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2011)

Those Guys That Collect Used Tampons


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

The Third Testicle


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Danny Tanner said:


> Im a huge AC/DC fan in real life.












Crowd of Carcas


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Purely Plutonic


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

Judas the betrayers!

Blackwater

Texas heart Throb.. but we aren't from texas

Reerer Madness!

Thats it for me.. creativity low in this one


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

Stump the Band

Red and the Rockets

Dogwater

The Spunky Bunch

Semi Chubbies


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

Blue balled with chodes


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

Shove it in DRY


----------



## WhiteLineRacer (Jul 13, 2004)

I'm sorry was that your sister

or

Would you like to buy some carpet

or

Love is a Fist

or

Fukashima Blues


----------



## TRIG (Jun 1, 2011)

forgotten faggotry

death by cum

lynched ****er

queef sniffer


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

The masturbating walruses


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

The Tent Pitchers


----------



## Red Sox Fanatic (Jun 13, 2011)

"Grabbin your Ankles" or "Rug burns on her knees"


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

The we dont get p*ssy


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

E.C.B.

Empty Cum Bucket


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2011)

That Band That Sucks

STD Boys


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

The Lost Sperms


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

TorontonBlue Gays


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2011)

Gay Friends Who Started A Band


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

The Wanktastics


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Coffee Crisps


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Dude Where's My Band


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2011)

The Band You Regret Seeing


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

The Rainbow Colored Blues Band


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Level 100 Blastoise with hydro pumps


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Don't take my name, I want to start a band called....

Navin Johnson's Special Purpose

(you have to watch the Jerk to understand it)

Call it the

Purple Flake Diamond Rhom Band


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

the fecal fertilizers


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

The Castrators


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

we have no testicles


----------



## Red Sox Fanatic (Jun 13, 2011)

"The Micheal Jackson was our hero band" or the "Boy George tribute band"


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

we were touched by our uncle band


----------



## TRIG (Jun 1, 2011)

born of incest and the underdeveloped minds


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

We Got Your Money


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

the haha look at your overly priced tickets


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

this thread stopped being funny a few pages ago?


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

The Tomato Targets


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Please Listen To Us


----------



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

lol can some moderator delete this thread please?

its grotesque


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2011)

Daddy Loved Us Too Much


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

No Refunds


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Prom night dumpster babies


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

The Mistakes


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2011)

Our Band Name Is From A Fish Forum


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

The Abortion Survivors


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2011)

The Minute Men


----------



## TRIG (Jun 1, 2011)

hahaha go everytime I come back to this I literally LOL all over my self


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

The backstreet boys


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Mentally Retarded


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

The infested erection


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

The Custodial Engineers


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

4 hour erection

Please don't close, this is too much fun...


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Lmao i agree

The pubic afro


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Bend Over


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

the Mail Men


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

The Labor Pains


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2011)

New Kids On The C*ck


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

Tee shirts ten Dollars

Dicks in Zippers

Scrotal Lesion

Blue sh*t


----------



## TRIG (Jun 1, 2011)

stretched urethra

the putrid diapers

splinters in the rectum

the knife headbutters


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Friendzone

No Groupies Allowed

Gay Cover Band


----------



## Red Sox Fanatic (Jun 13, 2011)

"Floating fishheads in my tank","Nipped Fins" or "Dont feed me live"


----------



## WhiteLineRacer (Jul 13, 2004)

Plenty Horny

Come for cover

Filipinoblunts

Royal with Cheese

Shoe Shine Shuffle

Who Knows Who Cares


----------



## TRIG (Jun 1, 2011)

the f499075

strech my anus

anal fissures

the one eyed pirates

hicks trying to do something productive

old music style that only hicks like

the dick amputees

the infertile ones

severe erectile dysfunction


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Satans Army


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

Pickled Shits


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

The Necropheliacs


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Unemployed


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

I Did Your Mom

The Douches

Emo Kidz Rool


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Traveller


----------



## TRIG (Jun 1, 2011)

P-Freak101 said:


> Traveller


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

P-Freak101 said:


> Traveller


Bahahahhahahaha omg









X10000000


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

The Handjobs


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2011)

Penis-Freaks101

UltraKockinass

Give It In The c*ck

Damn, did I go there, yes I did. . . .


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

anal lubricant

the hemorrhoids

we have itchy fingers


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Itch Relief


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

*Urin8*


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

^^^ good name









bitch please... were playing music

the name is from the internet

dont hurt us after the show


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Passing Gas


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

The Hasidic Jews


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Poon Warriors


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Waste Of Time


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Sweaty balls


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

The Uglies


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

why post in any other thread?

the blue balls

put away wet

bum full of cum


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Manure


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

The wet diapers


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Desperate


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

please come!


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2011)

Daddy Didn't Love Me


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Where do our holes go


----------



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

LOL I go on vacation for 3 days and come back....

this thread is STILL KICKING!!!!

LOL


----------



## TRIG (Jun 1, 2011)

mama's heroes

daddy's little helpers

mamas little dildo

daddy's got a nice ass

clit ring

chicks with dicks


----------



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

rectum stabbers.

vaginal belch

tainted ass

we suck


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

hahaha what a thread


----------



## TRIG (Jun 1, 2011)

titty milk
stuffed anus

vaginismus

vaginal suffocator


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

omfg tell me you have a f*cking name already! if not, get a f*cking job

also id like to add another submission
blood belching vaginas


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

no name band


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

u should practice ur asses off, go through emotional ups and downs, ruin jobs and relationships all the way til you get a few gigs. keep going!!!! play that music, get those fans, create some attention. slowly those corner bars will give way to concert venues and then a deal will come ur way. u can finally shove it in everyones face who doubted u!!! sign on, open for some big bands, the skies the limit! get ur money and spend it all on a all or nothing record. after ur fans cheer u on u might be upset that the record doesnt really pay back the loan. eventually the record lawyers come knocking, but f*ck man! you made it! think outside the box breh! after a few more shows and some killer practice sessions, swallow ur pride and put out something radio friendly. u win over night attention from a lot of people. but now ur fans hate u and leave. ur small radio audience hates u after a month of hearing ur sh*t over and over, and eventually u hate ur selves. the band will surely split and its collection letters for all of u. after a few months of "attempted suicide" u'll finally realize ur true calling this whole time was that night manager gig at dennys. 
BACONALIA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TRIG (Jun 1, 2011)

drowned by titty milk

death by cum

the cum dumpsters

useless homosexuals

the wrist slitters

chop off our genitals



P-Freak101 said:


> LMFAO @ this thread
> 
> The Porta Potty


lol P freak just read this man, that is one weak ass attempt HAHAHA. Who gives a f*ck though, everything is this thread is goofy as hell...


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Nuns and Moses


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

faith +1


----------



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

Central said:


> LMFAO @ this thread
> 
> The Porta Potty


lol P freak just read this man, that is one weak ass attempt HAHAHA. Who gives a f*ck though, everything is this thread is goofy as hell...








[/quote]

death by cum? LOL


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2011)

Hidden Agenda's


----------



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

Traveller said:


> Hidden Agenda's


virgins tears

sodomation nation

Fu*ked by a bear.

I squeesed a penny so hard it went inside me


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Brokeback Mountaineers


----------



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

Smoke said:


> Brokeback Mountaineers


Clit hangers

fisted Ass

plug you ears before listening


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2011)

We Make Fun Of Ourselves

Punish Us

We Take Pleasure In Being Abused


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

The Jazz Stallions


----------



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

Smoke said:


> The Jazz Stallions


creamy goodness.

the broken bottles

Aurangzeb

LOL death by cum is still the best one


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

DickNose


----------



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

ZOSICK said:


> DickNose


dickhose

dickHoes

dickholes


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Titty Vampires


----------



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

Smoke said:


> Titty Vampires


Cichlids suck

KISS....my ass.

led zeppelin 2

the Farts

p*ssy RAGE

herpes

The STDS


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Sounds Like Douche


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Mother Funkers


----------



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

Smoke said:


> Mother Funkers


dude, that one actually sounds kickass lol.


----------



## TRIG (Jun 1, 2011)

hahaha oh my lawd


----------



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

I nominate this thread to be part of the hall of shame lol


----------



## Red Sox Fanatic (Jun 13, 2011)

I said this on a long time ago !!!!


----------



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

Red Sox Fanatic said:


> I said this on a long time ago !!!!


loool ya. I saw.

I seriously need a name though dudes.

help me out.


----------



## TRIG (Jun 1, 2011)

how about

hicks who suck dicks

dick sucking hicks

hicks sucking dick(s)


----------



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

TRIG said:


> how about
> 
> hicks who suck dicks
> 
> ...


PDR piranha dick ring

sounds like crap

gayman dancing

the faggets

ORGY Oreos are really good YUM


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2011)




----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

4. No RACIST, SEXIST, HOMOPHOBIC, or RELIGIOUSLY OFFENSIVE remarks or images.

Come on guys, keep it clean. There are funny band names in here, but the homophobic ones need to go.

Traveler is getting good at predicting the future, this thread has run its course.

If the posting or derailing continues, 24 hr suspensions will be given out.


----------

